# Rose go round finally meets the fleet lol



## PinkPearl (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi everyone!!
this is supposed to be my entry to nawlinsnikki's contest, however, due to hurricane Gustav that is happening in New Orleans, i doubt that the contest will continue. I really hope that nikki and her family are safe and away from the hurricane, as well as everyone else in new orleans. Since i already made the tutorial for it, I thought I might as well post it here on specktra. hehe.. 
So.. here it is, my first tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope you guys will find it useful!

oh, and please forgive the cheesy title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is the look that we're going for:







These are the products I used to create this look, but you guys can use whatever you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








items on the third row are: (from left to right)
feline kohl power - clear brow wax - cranapple cremestick liner - maybelline define-a-brow in dark brown - CG lash blast - cult of cherry lipglass - rose go around lipstick

the brushes that I used are:
*sorry i forgot to take a picture of the 222, 212 brush and Fix+*






Ok, so start with a clean and moisturized face. I usually start with my eye makeup first before my face, especially with dark eyeshadows, so that I can clean up the fallout without wiping out my foundation. You can also put loose powder underneath but I prefer doing my eyes first instead. 

Apply your Urban Decay Primer Potion on your eyelid area, up to the brow bone. Dont forget the tearduct area as well.





Take your feline kohl power and apply it on your eyelid area, staying below the crease. This will be my base, but you can also use blackground paint pot, sharkskin shadestick or even blacktrack fluidline. It'll look crazy but we'll blend it out in the next step.









Now I take my 242-lookalike brush to blend out feline. I kind of overblended a little bit but thats ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Thenn.. I applied deep truth eyeshadow on top of feline, up to the crease area with my 217 brush.





I felt like doing my highlight color now, so I took shroom and applied it under my browbone with my 227 brush.





Thennn i took meet the fleet eyeshadow and placed it on top of deep truth, staying under the crease. I used the 239 brush to pack on the color. The color is actually more intense than in the picture. Sorry guys..





I took crystal avalanche eyeshadow with my crease brush from coastal scents and place it on my tearduct area.





I wanted to intensify the colors, so i added carbon to the outer lid area with my beloved 222 brush. 





Thennn.. I blended the color together with the 224 brush using circular motion and added blacktrack fluidline with the 266 on the upper lashline.





I used feline kohl power again (or any black eyeliner will do) and applied it on my lower lashline and my waterline. Then with a 212, I took some carbon eyeshadow again and pat it on top of feline to make it stay longer. THIS STEP IS CRUCIAL IF YOU WANT YOUR EYELINER TO STAY ALL DAY!!





I curled my lashes and put on some mascara. i loooooove CG lash blast!





It should look like this so far...





Now, its brow time!!
I used my clear brow wax first to keep my brows in place, then I used maybelline define-a-brow in dark brown to fill in my brows (thanks TDOll!!! i got this because I saw it on one of your FOTDs and it looks amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Then I used the 204 spoolie brush to brush the brows upwards. Or you can just use a clean spoolie.





Then I put on my "face" lol..I used Almay nearly naked foundation in beige.





Put on some concealer where you need it. I used Select cover up in NC35. Then set everything with some powder and apply it with the 182 brush. 





I contour my face using cherche cremeblush and the 168 brush. I just started doing this recently and I love it!





Now, lets blush on!
Take your 116 brush, or whatever brush you use to put your blush on, dip in the product, tap off the excess, apply it on the apples of your cheeks in a circular motion, and then bring it towards your ear. Thats how i do it anyway. hehe.. 





With a fan brush (I used the 207 brush that I got from the CCO yayyy), take shimmer part of the MSF duo and dust it lightly on top of your cheekbones.





Ok were almost done, I promise!
Now take cranapple lipliner and line your lips with it, then fill it in. It doesnt have to be too neat, cuz your gonna blend it with your finger later. Prior to this, i already moisturized my lips with vaseline.





Blend!





Put your red lipstick on. I used rose go around from the color forms collection. i looove this lipstick!





Since I want the lipstick to be darker, and I dont have a darker red lipstick, I got creative and pat on deep damson eyeshadow on my lips with my finger. hehe..





Next put on cult of cherry lipglass. OMG i love love love this lipgloss, its sooo pretty!





Last but not least, spray some Fix+ on a big fluffy brush and pat it on your face and then you're done!!!










This pic prolly shows off the true colors of the eyeshadows the most













and of course I have to end it with a silly face lol





Ok, I hope you guys enjoyed my 'little' tutorial lol.. 
Have a good day everyone!!!


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 5, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## frocher (Sep 5, 2008)

Great tut, I love the lips.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2008)

i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look really pretty and i like what you did with feline, thanks for the idea


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 5, 2008)

loved this look


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 5, 2008)

So very pretty!!!


----------



## glassy girl (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks amazing great tut!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 5, 2008)

That blush really illuminates your face!  Great tut!


----------



## seonmi (Sep 6, 2008)

You are gorgeous. Thank you for the tut!


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 6, 2008)

great tutorial, i love it thank you


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 9, 2008)

Great tutorial. I'm rubbish with my sharkskin shadestick, so this is something i can follow!


----------



## PMBG83 (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh wow girly this is sexy! Love the lips!


----------



## hr44 (Sep 9, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love this look!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

You did a great job!  I love the lip color!


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks everyone! glad you enjoyed it


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Sep 20, 2008)

This looks amazing! Even before any blush your cheeks had a beautiful peachy glow!


----------



## NoBones (Sep 30, 2008)

wow this tutorial is very informative. great job!


----------



## jt1088 (Oct 13, 2008)

very pretty!


----------

